# Japanese Accutron



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is well known that the Citizen HiSonic range of watches had Accutron-type movements --- Citizen licensed the Accutron design from Bulova and made their movements in Japan, but these were branded as Citizen.

The Citizen Cal. 3702A is an exact copy of the Accutron 2182, but branded as Citizen.










But yesterday I was servicing some watches for Dombox (Ken) and I was surprised to see that his Accutron had a 1973 Cal. 2182G Accutron branded movement that was made in Japan --- normally they are made either in the US or Switzerland. The main gear train plate (below) only has the word "Bulova" and there is small plastic black cover at the top of the movement with wording --- this cover is never seen on the US or Swiss Accutrons:










Here is a more normal US-made movement:










1973 is near the end of production for Accutrons, so that may have something to do with it. But this is certainly a rarity......


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

And here is the watch you dont very often see a later all s/steel Accutron.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That's interesting. I guess it is appropriate that Citizen owns Bulova now.

Later,

William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I heard that Bulova sold all their specialist machinery to Citizen???

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Citizen purchased the entire Bulova company in 2008.

Later,

William


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks William

Mike


----------



## podgeuk (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry to sound thick but. What exactly does 'Unajusted' mean on the movement? I have a 2182 that has this on.

Steve


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

podgeuk said:


> Sorry to sound thick but. What exactly does 'Unajusted' mean on the movement? I have a 2182 that has this on.
> 
> Steve


Looks like the are two of us sounding thick, I would also like to know.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

First neither of you are thick, if your intelligent enough to ask a question your far from thick.

And for the answer here goes.

An "unadjusted" movement is a movement where no attempt has been made to ensure that the daily error rate in several orientations (positions) have been minimized across the positions. An "adjusted" movement, therefore, has had some extra care in ensuring that the variance in accuracy between several orientations is minimized.

I would say in regard to quartz and tuning forks movements this issue is less important.

Hope that helps chaps all the best from Jon


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> First neither of you are thick, if your intelligent enough to ask a question your far from thick.
> 
> And for the answer here goes.
> 
> ...


So does that mean that the watch such as this (unadjusted) will keep better time if it is left on a table on its back for instance as opposed to maybe being left maybe on its side?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Timez Own said:


> PC-Magician said:
> 
> 
> > First neither of you are thick, if your intelligent enough to ask a question your far from thick.
> ...


Most mechanical Watches will keep time plus or minus dependent on position, and that goes for electromechanical as well, I would expect any Watch with some gears would be dependent on position to some degree.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Hope that helps chaps all the best from Jon

Yes, thankyou


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

As I understand it, these Japanese tuning fork watches were made by a company called Citizen Electronics, which was a joint venture between Citizen and Bulova established in 1971. Bulova withdrew from the venture in 1978. I guess after that it became entirely subsidiary to the Citizen corporation. But I wonder whether there were other licencing agreements directly between Bulova and Citizen apart from the joint venture.

Regarding 'unadjusted'; isn't this to do with US customs charging different duties for adjusted and unadjusted movements? i.e. 'adjusted' was more expensive as it took work away from local watchmakers. So most imported movements were marked 'unadjusted' even if they were adjusted.


----------

